# What is so sexy about Johnny Depp?



## bsd3355

What is so damn sexy about Johnny Depp? Man, I just don't see the overwhelming appeal women have for him. He doesn't look attractive at all in my eyes (I can say this from a respective male perceptive of course).


----------



## laura024

Nothing.


----------



## rdrr

Wino Forever.


----------



## MindOverMood

I aak my sister that question all the time:blank


----------



## bsd3355

laura024 said:


> Nothing.


Then wth is all the hype about him then? I don't get it.

Are people seriously this influenced by the media that they swoon over guys that aren't physically attractive in the least?


----------



## Kennnie

I think his face

I like his face.........


----------



## bsd3355

Kennnie said:


> I think his face
> 
> I like his face.........


What is so sexy about his face? :con

I can usually look at a guy and tell if he is attractive or not, but with Depp I have no idea...I don't get it...


----------



## bsd3355

I think it's his persona/style women like and also the fact that he's "da man" in the limelight.

Definitely need more detailed responses from women on this one.


----------



## Lateralus

High cheekbones, facial symmetry, smooth skin, defined jaw, youthful, nice hair, generally in good shape, and most importantly he reportedly has an awesome personality. Put simply, he is the man.


----------



## Elleire

smouldering sex appeal.









Oh and talent, a sexy voice, and nice hair doesn't hurt.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

He has classically handsome features.

I don't understand what's so appealing about Brad Pitt, though. Honestly, he is NOT attractive at all (no ****!)


----------



## crystaltears

I don't know. Even my 7th grade homeroom teacher had a crush on him :sus


----------



## Resonance

I'm not gay, single, or a woman; but I'd still **** Johnny Depp...

...possibly


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Resonance said:


> I'm not gay, single, or a woman; but I'd still **** Johnny Depp...
> 
> ...possibly


Same way.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I just dont get it either.


----------



## SPC

i think deep down most people love johnny because they yearn for a reboot of 21 jump street. just look at that face...oh jaysus hold me johnnay.


----------



## MojoCrunch

He fits the whole "tall dark and handsome" thing. He's the only guy who I can tolerate with a mustache. The fact that he plays a lot of weird roles also somewhat appeals to women. He did have a bit of a badboy thing about him too which appeals to some women. Seems to be the fun sensitive guy. The major thing is that really refined voice of his. The voice is definitely one of them. He just has an edge to him. I don't know what it is. Women view him as somewhat of a total package.

I've always found his appeal to be somewhat similar to Orlando Blooms (not really into him). He's in a lot of fantasy type roles so it brings the whole "knight-in-shining armor" affect. I dunno...women go crazy over a lot of things.


----------



## JadedCalalily

Omg where to start!!!
His eyes
His face
His hair 
His voice
His body
EVERYYYYYTHING <3333


----------



## tea111red

He was good looking when he was with Winona Ryder, but the past 15 yrs....meh.


----------



## xTKsaucex

I'm of a Keanu man myself ;]


----------



## Lisa

phoelomek said:


> smouldering sex appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and talent, a sexy voice, and nice hair doesn't hurt.


That smily made me LOL, literally.

I never found him attractive. There is a lot of hype around people who are not that attractive. I remember when Gwyneth Paltrow won the Oscar for 'Shakespeare in love'. Back then she was hyped as an incredibly beautiful woman. I thought she was ok but not as breath-takingly attractive as the papers made out she was.


----------



## successful

bwidger85 said:


> Then wth is all the hype about him then? I don't get it.


----------



## Lisa

Yes, he is attractive as a pirate. Amazing what a lot of make up can do.


----------



## markx

Maybe it's that ridiculous Michael Caine accent that he uses in those bleedin' pirate movies. Don't get me started....


----------



## Losm

I think he has quite a handsome face, especially when he was younger. He's got great cheekbones etc.









He also just seems like a really nice guy (and there are loads of reports about him agreeing with that), so I guess that plays a part in it too.


----------



## Resonance

xTKsaucex said:


> I'm of a Keanu man myself ;]


lawl, i don't imagine he'd make very interesting company. When I saw the matrix I thought he acted like that because he'd been told to, then I saw three other films with him in and realised that he actually has no personality or talent.

Ahem.


----------



## bsd3355

MojoCrunch said:


> He fits the whole "tall dark and handsome" thing. He's the only guy who I can tolerate with a mustache. The fact that he plays a lot of weird roles also somewhat appeals to women. He did have a bit of a badboy thing about him too which appeals to some women. Seems to be the fun sensitive guy. The major thing is that really refined voice of his. The voice is definitely one of them. He just has an edge to him. I don't know what it is. Women view him as somewhat of a total package.
> 
> I've always found his appeal to be somewhat similar to Orlando Blooms (not really into him). He's in a lot of fantasy type roles so it brings the whole "knight-in-shining armor" affect. I dunno...women go crazy over a lot of things.


That is probably the most complex but honest answer I could ask for!

Now, I will admit, he does look like a good looking guy when he was younger but his new look ain't really what I'd think of "suave"


----------



## xTKsaucex

Resonance said:


> lawl, i don't imagine he'd make very interesting company. When I saw the matrix I thought he acted like that because he'd been told to, then I saw three other films with him in and realised that he actually has no personality or talent.
> 
> Ahem.


urrmmm, he does like to play the Sociopathic save the human race killing machine.

But in about 20 years he hasn't aged;










And f-off he's got no talent. He's got more talent than say bloody Orlando Bloom or Nicolas Cage, who lets face it, can only seems to do one liner cheesy dialogue lines and blunt void emotional performances.


----------



## Your Crazy

I only find his personality attractive, not his appearance at all. Johnny is the type of guy I would like to have a conversation with over coffee.



xTKsaucex said:


> And f-off he's got no talent. He's got more talent than say bloody Orlando Bloom or Nicolas Cage, who lets face it, can only seems to do one liner cheesy dialogue lines and blunt void emotional performances.


----------



## fonz

He's a fairly good looking guy,seems to have a cool personality. I think women tend to be more overhyped than guys lookswise. They have the benefit of wearing make up most of the time but you go ugggggh when you see some of them without makeup.


----------



## Zyriel

I think it is his personality, he is very unique and charismatic. He also puts so much passion into his roles and really makes them his own. Like in Pirates of the Carribean, Micheal Eisner didn't even want him as Jack Sparrow because he thought he was "weird" and making the character "gay and effeminate". Johnny Depp told him that either he would take the part only if he could portray the character how he felt he should be portrayed. I find him attractive not in a sexual sense, but just as like a person. Not many actors are great at that. A lot just have good looks and read their lines, essentially playing the same character in every movie with a different name and time period. Helena Bonham Carter is great as well as Christopher Lee, Daniel Day Lewis, and Sir Ian McKellen. Any movie with them in it you know will be good even if the story line blows, their parts stand out.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Resonance said:


> lawl, i don't imagine he'd make very interesting company.


Oh man, the most hilarious description of Keanu I ever heard of was in one of those VH1 nostalgia shows or countdowns and the lady said: "He's one of those hot guys that you'd totally want to do but you wouldn't him to talk to you that much." :lol



bwidger85 said:


> That is probably the most complex but honest answer I could ask for!


That's nothing. You should see my explanation as to why so many women love Twilight.


----------



## leonardess

his wife.


----------



## Watercoulour

His hair ./////////////.

To make a comeback to yer question, why is megan fox so sexy?


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

I've always thought he was kind of ugly...

Only a few times did I find him a little bit cute.


----------



## tbyrfan

He looks creepy to me.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Your Crazy said:


> I only find his personality attractive, not his appearance at all. Johnny is the type of guy I would like to have a conversation with over coffee.


 those were the goofy Keanu days. Now he's turned all serious and sometimes depressing. Sad Keanu 

lol at 'Nicolas Cage went to this school' comment below.


----------



## citizen_erased

EVERYTHING about him is sexy in my eyes!!

His skin, his eyes, his hair, his arms, his body, his voice... personality-wise he just comes across as all-round awesome - funny, charming, intelligent, generous, sincere... and then of course there's the fact that he's so effing talented - he may be better known for playing more eccentric "out there" characters such as Edward Scissorhands and Captain Jack Sparrow, but he can also play more serious, straight down the line characters equally well, such as John Dillinger (Public Enemies) and James M. Barrie (Finding Neverland).


----------



## Noll

Watercoulour said:


> To make a comeback to yer question, why is megan fox so sexy?


She isn't.


----------



## Meli24R

xTKsaucex said:


> But in about 20 years he hasn't aged;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's because he's immortal:b





Keanu Reeves is attractive I suppose, but not a great actor. There's nothing really unique about him IMO. 
I personally love Depp because he's such a versatile actor and can play a wide range of characters. 
I don't like his scruffy look in real life. He looks much better clean shaven with shorter dark hair. Although I oddly do find him hot as a pirate. 
In interviews, he comes across as intelligent, polite, funny and modest which are all traits I look for in another person.


----------



## bsd3355

MojoCrunch said:


> That's nothing. You should see my explanation as to why so many women love Twilight.


lol!


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

What is sexy about Johnny Depp? JOHNNY DEPP? Hmm&#8230;I don't know, maybe all of the following:

 1. He's a successful, Oscar nominated actor who has held his career for decades
2. He's incredibly charming and charismatic
3. He has a beautiful quiet confidence about him
4. He's well-spoken, articulate, and intelligent
5. He's one of the few celebrities that hasn't allow his celebrity status to go to his head; he seems rather grateful and humbled by the opportunity to do what he does
6. He's unconventional in his relationships but monogamous, from what I know he's been with his girlfriend for over 13 years!

 Any of the above would be incredibly sexy to a woman, let alone all of it combined.

And that's not even touching his looks, which sure, aren't the conventional 'American Pie' (blue eyed, blonde hunk) but are still quite appealing to many women.

 His dark eyes are amazing and mesmerizing. He's lean and fit... He has virtually perfect facial structure. And my favorite part of all is his voice! Sexy. Sexy. Sexy!





































If this man isn't sexy, I'm not sure what man is. I'd love to know who is considered 'sexy' and why these other men are sexy and Johnny Depp isn't...

The only drawback to Depp is his often *shaggy* appearance, but when you're that gorgeous, you can wear whatever you want, and he does...:b


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

citizen_erased said:


> EVERYTHING about him is sexy in my eyes!!
> 
> His skin, his eyes, his hair, his arms, his body, his voice... personality-wise he just comes across as all-round awesome - funny, charming, intelligent, generous, sincere... and then of course there's the fact that he's so effing talented - he may be better known for playing more eccentric "out there" characters such as Edward Scissorhands and Captain Jack Sparrow, but he can also play more serious, straight down the line characters equally well, such as John Dillinger (Public Enemies) and James M. Barrie (Finding Neverland).


I've loved him since Edward Scissorhands. :heart

What people forget is that once you 'fall' for someone, even a celebrity, their idiosyncrasies are usually what become the most beautiful to you and someone as unique (in personality and appearance) as Johnny Depp really has a lot to keep on falling in love with.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

MojoCrunch said:


> That's nothing. You should see my explanation as to why so many women love Twilight.


I silently scoff when I see adults (women) read Twilight on the train or bus. :b

I never found Johnny Depp to be hot but he is one heck of an actor and just oozes charisma. He seems like an awesome person too. When he was in Chicago filming Public Enemies, he left a $4000 tip for the waiter that was in charge of his table at a restaurant.



> He has a beautiful quiet confidence about him


And this. 

I also loved him since Edward Scissorhands. He made some of my favorite films in the early-mid 90s.


----------



## aw1993

He has this slightly exotic/mixed look to him and also good facial structure like high cheekbones, good jawline, etc... when he was younger he had the baby face thing going on paired with the bad guy image which was pretty hot.


----------



## Neptunus

He's just... well, bone-able. No explanation needed.


----------



## Ape in space

My sister is crazy about him, but there's something that has always bothered me about him, and I finally figured out what it is. He looks just like my main grade 8 bully. I've never really understood the appeal of Johnny Depp either. He does look better with a beard though.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Doesn't really do much for me. What is so sexy about *me* though, that's what I want to know.


----------



## diamondheart89

It has something to do with his jaw/cheekbones/eyes and his attitude.


Seriously, I'd bang him. Ahem.


----------



## CWe

I have no idea, dude looks plain to me, tell me ladies, what is it? where is this obession? tell me !!!!!!!


----------



## lazy calm

modesty (?)

I think he's cool. not my type though :b


----------



## kosherpiggy

uh, everything.


----------



## Revenwyn

bwidger85 said:


> What is so damn sexy about Johnny Depp? Man, I just don't see the overwhelming appeal women have for him. He doesn't look attractive at all in my eyes (I can say this from a respective male perceptive of course).


Ummm he's effing sexy in eyeliner. 

I like me a good man in eyeliner....

*Swooon*


----------



## Paper Samurai

This has puzzled me too OP. I think in his younger days he had boyish good looks - they've detoriated now I don't think that can be argued. But nowadays he has status, wealth and charisma as his main assets instead. 
On a pure physical level I don't see what the fuss is about him, both now and before. 

He has convinced legions of woman though, so he must be doing something right. 

*On a more important note, I've never really thought he had much acting ability. Maybe one or two stand out performances being completely fair to him. He also loves doing the same thing over and over, and barring his effeminate pirate role hasn't branched out in the last decade or so at all. Oh and his continual compulsion to be the third wheel in Tim Burton's and Helena Bonham Carter's weird movie arrangement is to me one of the most grating things in contemporary cinema.


----------



## bitoqueen

For me it was his hair.

Have you seen him in sweeny Todd. He was so amazingly hot  but then again I tend to like those dark poetic type of guys and I have thing for guys with hair past the ear lenghth.


----------



## solitarymonkey

phoelomek said:


> smouldering sex appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and talent, a sexy voice, and nice hair doesn't hurt.


thanks! :blush but what about depp? lol

my gf used to be mad about him, apparently.. *sigh* she seems to have settled with all she can get instead.. (and that was in no way supposed to be a dig at her. lol)


----------



## SusanStorm

He's got that mysterious thing and that makes him damn sexy in my eyes 
I also like his eyes,hair and his body isn't bad either.
Didn't really think that he was that hot when he was younger,but he has aged into hotness lol.

It also helps that he's a great actor,does a lot of great of movies and doesn't seem like he cares what everyone else thinks about him :mushy


----------



## SusanStorm

bwidger85 said:


> Then wth is all the hype about him then? I don't get it.
> 
> Are people seriously this influenced by the media that they swoon over guys that aren't physically attractive in the least?


Why do you need to understand why some women like Johnny depp?
Just because you don't see it someone else might.Everyone has their own taste and yes I find him attractive,but there are a lot of male actors/artists etc that I don't see at all why people find them attractive.I don't go around and try to find out why other people find them attractive,I just accept the fact that people like different things.

I could have posted a thread about why guys like a certain actress/model/artist and I would get a lot of different answers so I don't really get the point of this thread.


----------



## Tyler Bro

His persona, nice and gloomy, handsome.

He also has struggled with depression and social anxiety as well.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Johnny Depp is very sexually attractive and handsome to me :yes

I also like the fact that he seems like he can hold a good conversation 

I loved him in the Secret Window. And many other movies.... :boogie


----------



## moya

I've bene told by some people that I look like Johnny Depp, though (AND I ASSURE YOU, I DEFINITELY DON'T) but I don't find him that attractive either.



Watercoulour said:


> His hair ./////////////.
> 
> To make a comeback to yer question, why is megan fox so sexy?


Old post, but seriously. I don't know. I don't find her attractice at all. Mad plain looking.


----------



## Secretaz

He is an old man nowdays.


----------



## Elixir

I've never found him even remotely attractive. But to each his own I guess.


----------



## Chil

I think he is repulsive.


----------



## TryingMara

I love that he always looks so nervous in interviews. He looks down a lot, constantly plays with his hair, talks low, etc. He just comes across as very anxious..it's something I can relate to. He seems pretty down to earth, and rejected how people tried to make him into some teen sex symbol..all of that is attractive. The unconventional characters he plays also adds to the appeal..he's not cookie cutter. Plus, I love the way he speaks about the females in his life..from his mom to his girlfriends.


----------



## Khantko

i think it has to be his strong and sharp facial structure along with dark features, apparently most girls like that sort of thing


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Hey must be the money??


----------



## fetisha

I find him sexy. we all have different opinions. btw hes shy just like us so we should really go easy on him just saying.


----------



## Perkins

He seems like he'd be horrible in bed, tbh. Idk, I just get that vibe.


----------

